# converter from extinguisher to disposable



## fourmations (24 Nov 2008)

yep

you're not reading this wrong unfortunately

i dont have room for a large canister and the local co2 fillers
want 20euro to fill a 350g tank! same price as a 2kg fill
i can get 500g or similar disposables cheaper than that

i saw a dirt cheap (hopefully not dirt) reg, solenoid etc etc on aquatic magic for 55euro
and i will be ordering plants there anyway, so postage-wise it makes sense
http://cgi.ebay.ie/CO2-Solenoid-Live-Aq ... 240%3A1318
does this look okay

so i would need a converter to cahnge from fe fitting to disposable
any thoughts on where to get one? i tried goggling and its all about the other way round


many thanks

4


----------



## altaaffe (24 Nov 2008)

I've not come across many converters myself .. I take it you mean so that you can attach a 22mm threaded regulator to a smaller thread bottle.  Personally I just plonk a pub bottle in the corner of the room and cover it.

When I was looking at using the disposable bottles though, I was going to use the dedicated regulator for that system.

Hopefully somebody else will be able to point you in the direction of one, but I'll keep my eyes peeled too.


----------



## Themuleous (25 Nov 2008)

Yeh Ive not seen a converter that goes from refillable to disposable unfortunately.

Sam


----------



## Dan Crawford (25 Nov 2008)

Me neither, there are a few out there that convert the other way. I bet you could get a disposable reg on ebay cheap, failing that I have one i'd swap depending on the brand....


----------



## amy4342 (27 Nov 2008)

I've been having the same trouble unfortunately - I can get 600g bottles for cheaper than a FE and refill - my local MA wanted Â£15 to refil a 500g bottle!   . I know that the regulator you have included a link for dosen't work with disposable bottles - I've already tried it. The thread is much too big, and I don't know of any converters. In all honesty, I'm having real trouble finding a regulator that will fit disposable bottles, so if anyone knows of any, please let me know.


----------



## Themuleous (27 Nov 2008)

JBL and Deltec do regs for disposable cylinders, the trouble is they come as part of a kit so you have to buy all the extra stuff with them which makes them expensive.  But if have to have a disposable cylinder reg then they are the two options I know of.

Sam


----------



## BINKSY1973 (27 Nov 2008)

http://www.welduk.com/Results1.asp?Category=36&offset=0 Weld UK have regs for disposable bottles. Top one has no gauges, second one down has two gauges, but bear in mind you will still need a needle valve.


                          Cheers Gordon


----------



## fourmations (29 Nov 2008)

thanks for the responses

I actually have none of the equipment at all yet
so i think i will just get the full disposable kit

One last possible alternative option...

I was reading on the net about filling small tanks off larger ones yourself..
(a lot of paintballers do it) heres the kit http://kegman.net/paintball/pbrefiller.html
heres the method http://www.answerbag.com/articles/H...all-Tank/025cb128-751f-7bbb-ec26-088c9681b283

Does this seem v dangerous? 

Regards


----------



## Themuleous (29 Nov 2008)

No idea mate, but I guess if thats what paintball people do then it must be ok, if its done right.

But I'm no expert so don't take my word for it! 

Sam


----------



## Garuf (29 Nov 2008)

I used to marshal at a paintball wood and we used to have a hell of a job refilling bottles, there's a nack to doing it without getting burnt hands or sticking your hands to the co2 bottle, over filling it and then blowing the safety valve. 
Not that I've done that...


----------



## Ed Seeley (29 Nov 2008)

If you haven't bought the kit then you'll probably be best just to get a disposable set.  The 600g high capacity welding cylinders are good replacements for the branded cylinders and pretty cheap to buy.


----------



## BINKSY1973 (30 Nov 2008)

Zooplus have the JBL set Easy 1 which is a Disposable set for Â£66.00, and if its your first order you will get 10% off. Although they are out of stock at the moment. Click the link below to have a look.

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/fish/technic_and_accessories/co2/jbl/78874

Cheers Gordon.


----------



## Ed Seeley (30 Nov 2008)

That is a bargain but I'd try and get the Easy 2 version if you can with the solenoid (or add a solenoid bought from elsewhere) as you only need to add CO2 an hour or so before the lights come on and turn it off an hour before they go out.  This allows you to use a higher rate during the light hours and also saves you CO2 overall making the small cylinders go further.


----------



## amy4342 (1 Dec 2008)

Well, I've come up with one method anyway, which I think I'm going to use. I'm going to get an ordinary regulator for a disposable bottles (they dont come with gauges so I'm just going to keep lots of spare bottles), and then add a needle valve for fine adjustment from aquatic magic. I'm pretty sure this will work. Someone on eBay sells a solenoid for about Â£25 delivered aswell. The whole lot will be about Â£45, so not too bad on cost. Any thoughts?


----------



## Hoskins (5 Dec 2008)

What is the bottle pressure of a disposable?

I have not used disposables however I tried to use a solenoid with a single gauge regulator on a refillable. The sound of exploding CO2 piping nearly took my ears out  

I understand that the problem with low end regulators is they do not reduce the pressure they simply restrict the flow. Therefore when the soleniod valve is closed the pressure builds up to the bottle pressure. I dont even think a directly connected solenoid / regulator will take the pressure of a refillable bottle but then again a disposable maybe much less pressure.


----------

